# Low carbs and the learning zone



## Dollypolly (Oct 11, 2020)

There’s me thinking woohoo a low carb menu meal planner in the learning zone.

err no its certainly is damn well not 

chickpeas, barley are not and never have been low carb 

so what gives there then have we decided now that they’ve to be included. Well I think no and I am disappointed in it 

yup I’ve venting and moaning


----------



## Inka (Oct 11, 2020)

Low carb can be anything under 130g carbs per day. Some people are fine with oats, barley, pulses, etc, others aren’t. People vary in what they can eat and the best thing to do is to be guided by your meter and what works for you


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 11, 2020)

I have to say, it is one of the things that I don't like about the Learning Zone and feel that it isn't particularly helpful and could lead to confusion for people looking for low carb ideas. It is one of the main reasons I don't refer people to it. I certainly found it confusing when I first joined.

I personally feel that Diabetes UK follows the NHS dietary guidance a little too closely with the idea of "healthy" wholegrain carbs rather than low carb. 

Is there any mention of being guided by your BG meter in the Learning Zone. I totally agree with that suggestion but no good if it is not mentioned along with what many of us would consider quite carb rich recipes.


----------



## Inka (Oct 11, 2020)

Whole grains _are_ healthy if you can tolerate them. They feed the microbiome which is crucial for health (and very underrated IMO).

I like the Recipes section because it offers a variety of options and the carbs are clearly shown. That way people can choose what suits them as individuals.

People can cope with varying amounts of carbs and having the carb content listed allows them to choose things that work for them. As long as we stress YMMV and point new people to testing then there’s no issue. 

I don’t agree with all the NHS guidelines but I also don’t agree with demonising carbs. It’s an individual balance.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 11, 2020)

Inka said:


> I also don’t agree with demonising carbs.


Totally agree as that's part of what led me to my eating disorder and I wouldn't wish that on anyone xx


----------



## Dollypolly (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m type 2 not 1 so I find I can’t tolerate a lot of carbs mainly white ones as they spike my sugars I don’t have the fall back of insulin to bring my sugars down.

I was venting and moaning by the way.

yes low carb isn’t for everyone but most type 2s fair very Well on it


----------



## grovesy (Oct 11, 2020)

What do you class as Low Carb, as some of us can't maintian a Low Carb under the 100 gram mark.


----------



## Inka (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes, it’s different for Type 1s   

Rant on  I’m a proud pedant and was simply pointing out Low Carb can include carbs up to 130g. That might not work for you but it does for some Type 2s.


----------



## Dollypolly (Oct 11, 2020)

I know that and mine is usually between 50 and 100g per day but that not what I was on about my moan was 
barley and chickpeas are not low carb they are high carb.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2020)

Well if you eat enough of anything low carb it transforms into high carb too.   Exactly how much of each does the Learning Zone insist that you eat, and who is policing you to make 100% certain that you are?


----------



## helli (Oct 14, 2020)

I was told different people digest chickpeas (and some other pulses) differently. 
Some of us "pass them straight through" so they don't affect our BG whereas others digest them more and it has a greater impact.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 14, 2020)

helli said:


> I was told different people digest chickpeas (and some other pulses) differently.
> Some of us "pass them straight through" so they don't affect our BG whereas others digest them more and it has a greater impact.


I believe on the carb counting carbs for Type 1 recommend not to count them in carb counts.


----------



## Inka (Oct 14, 2020)

Anitram said:


> Barley and chickpeas are both Low GI, though. That might explain why the DUK website considers them to be OK.
> 
> Martin



The recipes with the barley and with the chickpeas are still low carb (if I’m looking at the right page). One recipe is 25g and one 27g if I remember correctly, so they’d fit in fine with a low carb diet.

As with all meal planners, you obviously use your common sense and avoid foods you don’t like or that don’t like you. It’s also easy to make slight adjustments eg you could easily omit the chickpeas or add less barley to the soup, etc.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 14, 2020)

Seems to be turning into have a pop at Type 1's here  wouldn't call insulin a "fall back" seen as its the only thing keeping us alive, never mind low carb varies for everyone and there are many Type 2's that can handle it


----------



## grovesy (Oct 14, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Seems to be turning into have a pop at Type 1's here  wouldn't call insulin a "fall back" seen as its the only thing keeping us alive, never mind low carb varies for everyone and there are many Type 2's that can handle it


I was not having a pop at Type 1 , I was trying to say that Type 1 don't always think the Balance magazine is always geared to them.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 14, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I was not having a pop at Type 1 , I was trying to say that Type 1 don't always think the Balance magazine is always geared to them.


Sorry grovesy? I wasn't referring to any of your comments I was referring to the comment "I don't have insulin as a fall back to bring my sugars down" it isn't a fall  back to us as its the only thing keeping us alive and also wish it was just as simple as that to bring sugars down but it isn't and many things effect it, just wanted to point out that the use of insulin isn't as easy as some may think so please know I wasn't on at you xx


----------



## Inka (Oct 14, 2020)

Very true @Kaylz Insulin isn’t a fallback - it’s crucial life-preserving medication for Type 1s. Even if we ate zero carbs and indeed zero _food_ we’d still need insulin simply to stay alive.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 14, 2020)

In any case - a big majority of Type 2 diabetics actually produce more of their own insulin than their body is able to use properly due to a problem with their metabolism (ie Type 2!) - as opposed to Type 1s producing so little of it it's not enough to keep them alive, if any whatsoever.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 15, 2020)

Barley and chickpeas would not get included in my menus - simply because they are very boring foods and there are far tastier things to put on a plate.


----------



## Inka (Oct 15, 2020)

Each to their own. I love chickpeas - falafels, hummus, chana masala, etc, etc Very yummy. I like to include pulses in my meals most days for their health benefits. Hungry now!


----------



## helli (Oct 15, 2020)

Inka said:


> Each to their own. I love chickpeas - falafels, hummus, chana masala, etc, etc Very yummy. I like to include pulses in my meals most days for their health benefits. Hungry now!


Did you forget espinacas con garbanzos (Spanish spinach and chick pea stew) and crispy roasted chickpeas?
I'm with you, chickpeas are a fantastic, versatile ingredient.
And I'm feeling hungry now. 

(On the other hand, although my Mum is a great cook, I never enjoyed her stews (apart from the dumplings) maybe it was the turnip and swede but I always put it down to the pearl barley. I guess it was a cheap ingredient to bulk up the dish.)


----------



## Inka (Oct 15, 2020)

I did indeed forget those   So hungry now!

I prefer cooked barley in salads but it’s ok in soups if there’s nothing else available. Plenty of nicer grains although so I rarely choose it.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 15, 2020)

I pick edamame over chickpeas - a bit better nutrition, and way more convenient: buy 'em frozen, thaw, eat. Anyway, they win for a weirdo eater like me who prefers things raw


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2020)

helli said:


> I was told different people digest chickpeas (and some other pulses) differently.
> Some of us "pass them straight through" so they don't affect our BG whereas others digest them more and it has a greater impact.





grovesy said:


> I believe on the carb counting carbs for Type 1 recommend not to count them in carb counts.



Yes that’s right. I know some HCPs who get quite worried about T1s allowing full count for pulses. Something to do with amylase or amylopectin or something technical - I’ve got a bookmark from years ago!

I tend to find that 50% count for pulses is about right for me generally


----------



## Drummer (Oct 18, 2020)

I count all legumes at 200%.
You have to test to see how you deal with them.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 18, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I count all legumes at 200%.
> You have to test to see how you deal with them.


 You aren't taking insulin to cover them though which is the point Mike was trying to make and the % he found right for coverage for him


----------



## Drummer (Oct 18, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> You aren't taking insulin to cover them though which is the point Mike was trying to make and the % he found right for coverage for him


But I am still counting carbs, and the point is that is the % I found right for me.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 20, 2020)

Drummer said:


> But I am still counting carbs, and the point is that is the % I found right for me.


but the subject you were getting into had moved to Type 1 perspective and what we may have to do with insulin dosing it was no longer just involving carb counting


----------



## MrDaibetes (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey everyone can we keep this on topic about the low carb menu meal planner on learning zone, it seems to have been going a bit off topic thanks.


----------

